# two male ferret kits wanted?



## robynhart

hiya im new to here, Im looking to get two male ferret kits to be kept as pets. A good loving home is waiting. i would like two different colours, i prefer Champagne/sandy & Sable. 
It will be my first time owning ferrets but they have always been in my family so i have grown up around them and i have also worked with them when i was at college. i absolutely love them : I know its still early but worth a try. I live in Dartford just outside of london and im finding it quite hard to find a breeder near me so think im gonna have to travel quite far to collect them but dont mind for the right little guys :thumbup:.


----------



## Kuroku

Kits are not recommended for first time owners. Kits are well known for biting, they will test their teeth on everything, everywhere and it will hurt lots! You have to have the time and patience to 'nip-train' them.

An older rescue ferret (age 2yrs+) is a much better option for a first time owner. They will usually be nip trained and often spayed/neutered before rehoming.


----------



## Marcia

Have you considered re-homing a ferret? Dean at the Sheffield ferret rescue has some ferrets in need of some homes, all ages and colours. 

I had my first ferret when he was 18 weeks old and he was never a biter, it depends on each individual ferret. Although most kits can be biters


----------



## tiritonga

hi
its the same question, but in North Wales area, 
I had ferrets before, and i have one old boy now, thats why im looking for a baby now. 
If you please could tell me who should i contact.
I dont want the rescue one as they are too old. 
Thanks for replies and help.


----------



## Marcia

There are plenty of rescues that have young ferrets in. My local rescue always seems to have babies in, poor things


----------



## tiritonga

Marcia said:


> There are plenty of rescues that have young ferrets in. My local rescue always seems to have babies in, poor things


Is it somewhere in my area??
I dont mind rescues one. But i just really need a baby


----------



## Marcia

no, it's in sheffield. I'm just trying to think, i know of rescues in the swansea area but that might be too far away for you.


----------



## tiritonga

yeah, my local rescues doesnt have ferret babes, whats more they have no idea whats the age of ferrets they are having.


----------



## robynhart

hi ya, do you know of any rescues near dartford area, im finding it really hard to find any round my area i think im going to have to drive a long way to get hold of some :frown2: but im sure it will be wel worth it in the end :biggrin:


----------



## Marcia

robynhart said:


> hi ya, do you know of any rescues near dartford area, im finding it really hard to find any round my area i think im going to have to drive a long way to get hold of some :frown2: but im sure it will be wel worth it in the end :biggrin:


Try this forum - Forum:- for people interested in ferrets

They have lists of rescues across the whole country


----------



## uptheferrets

FerretsForum.co.uk - If you want to talk ferrets, this is the place! is another good place to look


----------



## chappy

hiya i have 2 polecats for sale if u are intrested offers thank you one is 18 weeks and the other 6 month and dont bite love to play also come with a hutch and food


----------



## lancethebass

I have some young ferrets (8 weeks old today) for sale. I can be contacted on 07918 632140 and I live in the West Midlands.


----------



## LostGirl

lancethebass said:


> I have some young ferrets (8 weeks old today) for sale. I can be contacted on and I live in the West Midlands.


this threads over 3 yrs old, so the op prob isnt after them anymore. Becareful about putting your number on here as anyone can see it


----------

